# Who Do You Want to See Next?



## koopasta (Nov 3, 2018)

Which villagers do you want to see next in Pocket Camp? Since the game is still actively being updated, there's a chance that villagers you post in this thread could be added! Personally, I really want the other two Octopuses, along with Claude, Grizzly, Teddy, and Ursala.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 3, 2018)

Coco, Fang, and Lolly! They even already have assets in the game.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2018)

Ankha, Diana, Flurry, Fang, Lolly, Maddie, Marina, Zucker...the list goes on.  There’s so many cuties they haven’t added yet.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 4, 2018)

*ThatOneMarshalFangirl* 
Do you have one in particular you'd want the most out of your list? Fang I'd love to see!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *ThatOneMarshalFangirl*
> Do you have one in particular you'd want the most out of your list? Fang I'd love to see!



Diana was my pastel bestie when I played ACNL more.  So I’d have to say I want her the most.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 4, 2018)

*ThatOneMarshalFangirl *
She's cute! I think I've wanted her before but she didn't really work with my town's theme.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *ThatOneMarshalFangirl *
> She's cute! I think I've wanted her before but she didn't really work with my town's theme.



Yes, she does only fit a particular theme lol.  I had so much fun making her a castle home in Happy Home Designer.


----------



## biker (Nov 9, 2018)

Fang and Lopez


----------



## koopasta (Nov 9, 2018)

I personally don't like Fang very much. He never grew on me and I think he looks kinda weird.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 9, 2018)

*MadMonsterMaddie *
I remember someone once saying they didn't like him because it looks like he wears purple eye shadow?
I thought it was pretty silly, but to each their own.


----------



## auroral (Nov 11, 2018)

I'd REALLY like the other two octopi to be added since they're my favorite villager type. 
But aside from them, I'd like all of the other villagers in my town to be added so I can have them all together in my camp! 
Only ones I'm missing are Marina, Blanche, Sylvia, Diana, and Peggy! (Not counting Tiffany, though, since I reaaaaally want her to move out)


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Nov 12, 2018)

My beloved Lolly. My dear, dear grey tabby. Nintendo is just not wanting to reunite me with her, and it's agonizing.


----------



## koopasta (Nov 12, 2018)

auroral said:


> I'd REALLY like the other two octopi to be added since they're my favorite villager type.
> But aside from them, I'd like all of the other villagers in my town to be added so I can have them all together in my camp!
> Only ones I'm missing are Marina, Blanche, Sylvia, Diana, and Peggy! (Not counting Tiffany, though, since I reaaaaally want her to move out)



Oh, I'd like to see Peggy too! She's not super popular, but I have a soft spot for that lil pig. I also want to see Boris, my favorite pig!


----------

